# Favorite webcomics?



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Well, I tend to check up on several webcomics myself including Penny Arcade, Ctrl+Alt+Del, VG Cats, GU Comics and so on. What about you guys? What web comics do you enjoy and check out?


----------



## xcalibur (May 18, 2008)

I read Questionable Content and Misfile regularly.
Then I usually read stuff like Perry Bible Fellowship, Bigger Than Cheese and Saturday breakfast cereal (if thgats the name) and warehouse comics if i find the time.
I usually read loads of those at a time.


----------



## Talaria (May 18, 2008)

LFG 'nuff said


----------



## Jax (May 18, 2008)

Penny Arcade
Ctrl+Alt+Del
VGCats
[email protected]$
Awkward Zombie
Castle Vidcons
2P START!
Bigger Than Cheeses
Cyanide and Happiness
xkcd
Perry Bible Fellowship


----------



## Endogene (May 18, 2008)

wow i had no idea ctrl alt del was actually popular


----------



## Raisingod (May 18, 2008)

Ctrl+Alt+Del
VGCats
[email protected]$
XKCD
SGVY
Discordia


----------



## Samutz (May 18, 2008)

*Active:*
Penny Arcade
Ctrl+Alt+Del
VG Cats (and Super Effective and Adventure Log, see left panel)
Rooster Teeth (although I really go there for RvB stuff)
Three Panel Soul (from the guys that used to do Mac Hall)
Dark Legacy Comics (WoW comics)
xkcd

*Inactive/Discontinued:*
Gone With the Blastwave (extremely slow updates lately, still good to read from beginning if you've never read it)
Chugworth Academy (same as above)
Mac Hall (stopped then came back later as Three Panel Sou)

Although not 'web' comics, I also have Bleach Exile's Manga bookmarked and check it every Friday for the latest Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece.


----------



## Mewgia (May 19, 2008)

Explosm, VGcats, and Questionable content are all I read regurlarly. I check Penny arcade, xkcd, ect everyone once and a while.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to read something other than VG cats.


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)

xbcd is the only I read regularly.

When I'm bored I may catch up on Sexy Losers though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 19, 2008)

In alphabetical order:

Ctrl+Alt+Del

Dueling Analogs

[email protected]$

Least I Could Do

Loli Loves Venom

PennyArcade

Questionable Content

VGCats


----------



## TheWingless (May 19, 2008)

I read Ctrl+Alt+Del every new one that comes out and occasionally take a peek at VG Cats. (I forget about the updates every Monday -.-) I used to read Bob and George(Megaman Sprite comic) but then they finished up last year.


----------



## Orc (May 19, 2008)

PBF


----------



## fischju (May 19, 2008)

XKCD http://xkcd.com/308/
A Softer World http://www.asofterworld.com/index.php?id=103
Picture for Sad Children http://picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=52 http://picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=55
(Some of my favorites from them)


----------



## PikaPika (May 19, 2008)

Misfile, [email protected]$, VG Cats, XKCD, Chugworth, Venus Envy, and 2 or 3 I'm probably forgetting.


----------



## phoood (May 19, 2008)

many of them mentioned above.

especially xkcd and legorobot


----------



## CockroachMan (May 19, 2008)

I check regularly  VGCats, Penny Arcade, XKCD, ExtraLife, Cyanide and Happiness, CAD, Dueling Analogs, Order of The Stick and 8Bit Theater..


----------



## Narin (May 19, 2008)

If you guys use Firefox, heres a great extension for you
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2677


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Keeps track of daily routine websites and opens them in tabs.
> 
> This extension lets you organize websites by day and open them up simultaneously as part of your daily routine. This is really handy if you read sites that update on a regular schedule (like webcomics, weekly columns, etc.).


Lets you add webcomics to certain days (When they get updated) and when you click on a button, it opens all the web comics for that day of the week in Firefox. Works in Firefox 2 and 3.


----------



## JPH (May 19, 2008)

Hehe, nice topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just started reading "Lego Robot" last night...good, yet loony shit!


----------



## jesterscourt (May 19, 2008)

No love for Something Positive and assorted spinoffs? FOR SHAME

First comic


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> If you guys use Firefox, heres a great extension for you
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2677
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could just use an RSS reader.


----------



## Narin (May 19, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all web comics have RSS feeds sadly


----------



## Issac (May 19, 2008)

My favourite is Megatokyo (http://www.megatokyo.com)
aaaand
Bob and George (http://www.bobandgeorge.com)

and an honorable mention to PXI aka Paper Eleven  (http://manga.clone-army.org/pxi.php)
It's a completed, quite disturbing piece... but oh so good!
It's available in Spanish, German and Japanese as well as English.


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the artist doesn't deserve to have his comics read.


----------



## moozxy (May 19, 2008)

Cyanide and Happiness
PBF
XKCD.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

XKCD FTW!!!! oh and Sexy Losers (its lame and funny at the same time)


----------



## banjomike (May 19, 2008)

My current fav.
GIRL GENIUS Online
Adventure, Romance, Mad Science

Girl Genius Online


----------



## Strokemouth (May 20, 2008)

Pretty much all of my regulars have already been mentioned except for Dinosaur Comics and Polkout. The former being one of my favorites for a while.


----------



## Mewgia (May 20, 2008)

Oh! Forgot about Gone with the Blastwave.

It's got beautiful handdrawn art that takes a while to do so there aren't very frequent updates, but it's pretty good.

/me checks for a new one


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)

Spoiler: oh lawd


----------



## DeMoN (May 20, 2008)

VGCats 
Penny Arcade
xkcd
Awkward Zombie


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

They're not on the web anymore, but I know this kid that makes these hilarious comics called Spot and Speck or something like that. I gotta talk to that girl and see if she's going to redo the site this summer....

thanks for the reminder.


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot Slackerz.
That webcomic is pure awesomeness.


----------



## ZzzZilla (May 20, 2008)

Wonderella is required reading for comic book fans.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 20, 2008)

xkcd, Awkward Zombie, Order of the Stick, 3PS, pbf, Dan Kim's stuff, uh... *COUGHCADANDMEGATOKYOCOUGH* >_>


----------



## jgu1994 (May 20, 2008)

cyanide and happiness ftw


----------



## Sinkhead (May 20, 2008)

Bunny
CAD
xkcd
Cyanide and Happiness occasionally to catch up


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 20, 2008)

Pictures for sad children
XKCD
Cyanide & Happiness
and occasionally, CAD

Unfortunately, lack of internets is pissing me off.


----------



## Narin (May 21, 2008)

Wow, many of these web comics I never even heard of. I ended u checking some of them out and they are pretty cool. Thanks to posting all your favorites, they let everyone else know what you enjoy and also allow others tp expand their horizons with web comics they never heard about.


----------



## Deadmon (May 21, 2008)

+1 to Perry Bible Fellowship.


----------



## Moots (May 21, 2008)

Penny Arcade has been my staple for many a years. The writing and Drawing is spectacular.


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Pictures for sad children


Aye this one I love too. Also Kate Beaton's stuff, though everyone might not share my tastes.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 30, 2008)

VGCats and 8-Bit Theatre.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 30, 2008)

I recently discovered A Simple Apology, by Mark Gleim, which is funny.


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I recently discovered A Simple Apology, by Mark Gleim, which is funny.


Oh it is. This is great.


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 30, 2008)

I usually read ctrl+alt+del, xkcd, pictures for sad children, and now that moozxy mentioned it, I think I am going to start reading a simple apology now.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

A friend introduced me to *The Perry Bible Fellowshiphttp://pbfcomics.com*http://pbfcomics.com (*Wiki's Info*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Perry_Bible_Fellowship) and I can't stop reading it. Great stuff, hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also frequently try to keep up with VG Cats and Cyanide and Happiness (Although both have been getting a little dry lately... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2008)

I also forgot to say that I enjoy Dinosaur Comics.


----------



## BadAnimal (Jun 30, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> *Active:*
> Penny Arcade
> Ctrl+Alt+Del
> VG Cats (and Super Effective and Adventure Log, see left panel)
> ...



Thank you for the post with the links!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

Spoiler: warning, extremely offensive




Legorobot comics.


----------



## Orc (Jul 13, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Legorobot comics.


I enjoy some of it, like the last 4 comics are awesome in my opinion. Others looks like it's been shat out of 4chan.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

Also, 

Adventures of DR. McNinja
Questionable Content
Misfile
Gone With The Blastwaves (discontinued)
White Ninja Comics
Archewood is funny too sometimes
2pStart
VGcats
Twenty Sided DM of the rings (takes the piss out of lord of the rings)
Fanboys

Megatokyo but thats just way too long to try and catch up


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 13, 2008)

Reading all of these webcomics gives me ideas. Maybe we should make some GBAtemp webcomic thingy!

The Adventures of Mewgia and Linkiboy was 4 comics long, but it was "highly popular".


----------



## Calafas (Jul 13, 2008)

Darths and Droids, and TheZombieHunters are the only webcomics i've ever really been into.


----------



## sjt333 (Dec 10, 2008)

I found this site the other day http://www.mattkellyshow.com/ its pretty damn good


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

20 Something
Pretty Awesome or watcha kallit "brill"


----------



## Noitora (Dec 10, 2008)

sjt333 said:
			
		

> I found this site the other day http://www.mattkellyshow.com/ its pretty damn good


Damn, this is ugly, really ugly..
Is that your site?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 11, 2008)

CAD.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 11, 2008)

The only one I read regularly is Penny Arcade.  I think it's because I like their convention...


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

XKCD is great =D


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 13, 2008)

Viruscomix is great but sometimes you get walls of text.


----------

